# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  انييستا غير مصدق ودل بوسكي يهنئ هولندا

## العالي عالي

**


*أعرب لاعب وسط منتخب إسبانيا اندريس انييستا عن فرحته العارمة  لقيادة بلاده إلى لقبها الأول في كأس العالم لكرة القدم بتسجيله هدف الفوز  على هولندا 1-صفر.*

*"انه شعور لا يوصف"، هذا ما قاله انييستا، مضيفا "يا لها من  فرحة خصوصا عندما نرى الطريقة التي ربحنا فيها. لا توجد كلمات تصف ما أشعر  به. بعد الهدف الذي سجلته، فكرت بعائلتي وكل الأشخاص الذين أحبهم. لكن  الانتصار هو ثمرة الكثير من العمل".*

*ومن المؤكد أن الأسبان لن ينسوا أبدا اسم انييستا الذي قاد  بلده للتربع على العرش العالمي بالهدف الذي سجله في الدقيقة 116، كما كانت  حال فرناندو توريس قبل عامين عندما قاد "لا فوريا روخا" إلى لقب كأس أوروبا  للمرة الأولى منذ 1964.*

*"انييستا يستحق جائزة الكرة الذهبية (لأفضل لاعب في  النهائيات)"، هذا ما قاله عنه زميله تشابي الونسو، مضيفا "ما حصل هائلا.  اشعر بالنشوة. ما يهم هو الفوز في المباريات النهائية، كان ذلك معقدا لكننا  فزنا".*

*دل بوسكي يهنئ منافسه*

*وبدوره اعتبر المدرب فيسنتي دل بوسكي بأن "انتصار كأس العالم  يأتي من انتصار كأس أوروبا 2008"، مضيفا "يجب أن نتوجه بالتهنئة إلى خصمنا  الذي صعب المباراة علينا. كانت المباراة حامية. نحن سيطرنا واستحوذنا على  الكرة. كان بإمكان (اريين) روبن أن يسجل قبلنا، لكن هذه هي كرة القدم".*

*وتابع "اسبانيا، البلد بأكمله يستحق هذه الكأس. نحن سعداء  بشكل أكبر لأننا سنحملها إلى هؤلاء الأشخاص"، مشيرا إلى أن فريقه فكر  باحتمال الوصول إلى ركلات الترجيح قبل خوض المباراة...لكن كنا نثق بأننا  سننهي المباراة قبل الوصول إلى ركلات الترجيح".
أما المدافع سيرجيو  راموس فقال "انه أمر تاريخي ويجب الاستفادة منه. هذه ليست سوى البداية.  أمامنا يوم كبير جدا غدا: الذهاب إلى كولون وسيبيليس (وسط مدريد)،  والاحتفال مع الجميع. لا يوجد هناك رضى في الحياة اكبر من رفع كأس العالم  هذه".*

----------

